# Chromium - building error



## zlopi (Aug 29, 2013)

I can not solve this error when building Chromium. Tell me what am I doing wrong?


```
obj/third_party/WebKit/Source/core/libwebcore_derived.a(webcore_derived): In function `WebCore::V8CSSStyleDeclaration::namedPropertyEnumeratorCustom(v8::PropertyCallbackInfo<v8::Array> const&)':
V8CSSStyleDeclarationCustom.cpp:(.text._ZN7WebCore21V8CSSStyleDeclaration29namedPropertyEnumeratorCustomERKN2v820PropertyCallbackInfoINS1_5ArrayEEE+0x1bc): undefined reference to `WebCore::getJSPropertyName(WebCore::CSSPropertyID)'
obj/third_party/WebKit/Source/core/libwebcore_remaining.a(webcore_remaini): In function `WebCore::CSSComputedStyleDeclaration::item(unsigned int) const':
CSSComputedStyleDeclaration.cpp:(.text._ZNK7WebCore27CSSComputedStyleDeclaration4itemEj+0x2f): undefined reference to `WebCore::getPropertyNameString(WebCore::CSSPropertyID)'
obj/third_party/WebKit/Source/core/libwebcore_remaining.a(webcore_remaini): In function `WebCore::createTransitionPropertyValue(WebCore::CSSAnimationData const*)':
CSSComputedStyleDeclaration.cpp:(.text._ZN7WebCoreL29createTransitionPropertyValueEPKNS_16CSSAnimationDataE+0x24): undefined reference to `WebCore::getPropertyNameString(WebCore::CSSPropertyID)'
obj/third_party/WebKit/Source/core/libwebcore_remaining.a(webcore_remaini): In function `WebCore::CSSComputedStyleDeclaration::cssText() const':
CSSComputedStyleDeclaration.cpp:(.text._ZNK7WebCore27CSSComputedStyleDeclaration7cssTextEv+0x7f): undefined reference to `WebCore::getPropertyName(WebCore::CSSPropertyID)'
obj/third_party/WebKit/Source/core/libwebcore_remaining.a(webcore_remaini): In function `WebCore::CSSPropertyID WebCore::cssPropertyID<unsigned short>(unsigned short const*, unsigned int)':
CSSParser.cpp:(.text._ZN7WebCoreL13cssPropertyIDItEENS_13CSSPropertyIDEPKT_j+0x6b): undefined reference to `WebCore::findProperty(char const*, unsigned int)'
obj/third_party/WebKit/Source/core/libwebcore_remaining.a(webcore_remaini): In function `WebCore::CSSPropertyID WebCore::cssPropertyID<unsigned char>(unsigned char const*, unsigned int)':
CSSParser.cpp:(.text._ZN7WebCoreL13cssPropertyIDIhEENS_13CSSPropertyIDEPKT_j+0x67): undefined reference to `WebCore::findProperty(char const*, unsigned int)'
obj/third_party/WebKit/Source/core/libwebcore_remaining.a(webcore_remaini): In function `WebCore::cssValueKeywordID(WebCore::CSSParserString const&)':
CSSParser.cpp:(.text._ZN7WebCore17cssValueKeywordIDERKNS_15CSSParserStringE+0x74): undefined reference to `WebCore::findValue(char const*, unsigned int)'
obj/third_party/WebKit/Source/core/libwebcore_remaining.a(webcore_remaini): In function `WebCore::CSSParser::parseValue(WebCore::CSSPropertyID, bool)':
CSSParser.cpp:(.text._ZN7WebCore9CSSParser10parseValueENS_13CSSPropertyIDEb+0x288d): undefined reference to `WebCore::isValueAllowedInMode(unsigned short, WebCore::CSSParserMode)'
obj/third_party/WebKit/Source/core/libwebcore_remaining.a(webcore_remaini): In function `WebCore::propertyName(WebCore::CSSPropertyID)':
CSSPrimitiveValue.cpp:(.text._ZN7WebCoreL12propertyNameENS_13CSSPropertyIDE+0x5): undefined reference to `WebCore::getPropertyNameAtomicString(WebCore::CSSPropertyID)'
obj/third_party/WebKit/Source/core/libwebcore_remaining.a(webcore_remaini): In function `WebCore::valueName(WebCore::CSSValueID)':
CSSPrimitiveValue.cpp:(.text._ZN7WebCoreL9valueNameENS_10CSSValueIDE+0x86): undefined reference to `WebCore::getValueName(unsigned short)'
obj/third_party/WebKit/Source/core/libwebcore_remaining.a(webcore_remaini): In function `WebCore::PropertySetCSSStyleDeclaration::getPropertyShorthand(WTF::String const&)':
PropertySetCSSStyleDeclaration.cpp:(.text._ZN7WebCore30PropertySetCSSStyleDeclaration20getPropertyShorthandERKN3WTF6StringE+0x3e): undefined reference to `WebCore::getPropertyNameString(WebCore::CSSPropertyID)'
obj/third_party/WebKit/Source/core/libwebcore_remaining.a(webcore_remaini): In function `WebCore::StylePropertySet::PropertyReference::cssName() const':
StylePropertySet.cpp:(.text._ZNK7WebCore16StylePropertySet17PropertyReference7cssNameEv+0xcc): undefined reference to `WebCore::getPropertyNameString(WebCore::CSSPropertyID)'
obj/third_party/WebKit/Source/core/libwebcore_remaining.a(webcore_remaini): In function `WebCore::InspectorCSSAgent::getSupportedCSSProperties(WTF::String*, WTF::RefPtr<WebCore::TypeBuilder::Array<WebCore::TypeBuilder::CSS::CSSPropertyInfo> >&)':
InspectorCSSAgent.cpp:(.text._ZN7WebCore17InspectorCSSAgent25getSupportedCSSPropertiesEPN3WTF6StringERNS1_6RefPtrINS_11TypeBuilder5ArrayINS5_3CSS15CSSPropertyInfoEEEEE+0x77): undefined reference to `WebCore::getPropertyNameString(WebCore::CSSPropertyID)'
InspectorCSSAgent.cpp:(.text._ZN7WebCore17InspectorCSSAgent25getSupportedCSSPropertiesEPN3WTF6StringERNS1_6RefPtrINS_11TypeBuilder5ArrayINS5_3CSS15CSSPropertyInfoEEEEE+0x2ae): undefined reference to `WebCore::getPropertyNameString(WebCore::CSSPropertyID)'
obj/third_party/WebKit/Source/core/libwebcore_remaining.a(webcore_remaini): In function `WebCore::InspectorStyle::styleWithProperties() const':
InspectorStyleSheet.cpp:(.text._ZNK7WebCore14InspectorStyle19styleWithPropertiesEv+0xfe2): undefined reference to `WebCore::getPropertyNameString(WebCore::CSSPropertyID)'
obj/third_party/WebKit/Source/core/libwebcore_remaining.a(webcore_remaini):ImplicitAnimation.cpp:(.text._ZN7WebCore17ImplicitAnimation19sendTransitionEventERKN3WTF12AtomicStringEd+0x8c): more undefined references to `WebCore::getPropertyNameString(WebCore::CSSPropertyID)' follow
obj/third_party/WebKit/Source/core/libwebcore_remaining.a(webcore_remaini): In function `WebCore::StylePropertySerializer::get4Values(WebCore::StylePropertyShorthand const&) const':
StylePropertySerializer.cpp:(.text._ZNK7WebCore23StylePropertySerializer10get4ValuesERKNS_22StylePropertyShorthandE+0x277): undefined reference to `WebCore::getValueName(unsigned short)'
StylePropertySerializer.cpp:(.text._ZNK7WebCore23StylePropertySerializer10get4ValuesERKNS_22StylePropertyShorthandE+0x7af): undefined reference to `WebCore::getValueName(unsigned short)'
obj/third_party/WebKit/Source/core/libwebcore_remaining.a(webcore_remaini): In function `WebCore::StylePropertySerializer::getLayeredShorthandValue(WebCore::StylePropertyShorthand const&) const':
StylePropertySerializer.cpp:(.text._ZNK7WebCore23StylePropertySerializer24getLayeredShorthandValueERKNS_22StylePropertyShorthandE+0x2ac): undefined reference to `WebCore::getValueName(unsigned short)'
StylePropertySerializer.cpp:(.text._ZNK7WebCore23StylePropertySerializer24getLayeredShorthandValueERKNS_22StylePropertyShorthandE+0x79b): undefined reference to `WebCore::getValueName(unsigned short)'
obj/third_party/WebKit/Source/core/libwebcore_remaining.a(webcore_remaini): In function `WebCore::StylePropertySerializer::asText() const':
StylePropertySerializer.cpp:(.text._ZNK7WebCore23StylePropertySerializer6asTextEv+0x2a2): undefined reference to `WebCore::getPropertyName(WebCore::CSSPropertyID)'
collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
ninja: build stopped: subcommand failed.
*** Error code 1
```


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 30, 2013)

For the time being, I've only seen a similar error in Gentoo and seems that rebuilding it again solves the problem:
http://chromium.2324630.n4.nabble.com/cros-discuss-Latest-version-Build-Error-undefined-reference-to-webcore-error-td3876.html

Also, you should provide more information, such as:

What is the output of `uname -a`?
Which compiler are you using to build Chromium? 
What do you have in your /etc/make.conf?


----------



## giahung (Aug 30, 2013)

> Which compiler are you using to build Chromium?
> What do you have in your /etc/make.conf?


If I'm not mistaken, the chromium port required you to build it with GCC 4.8 or Clang.
So you can't use the base GCC or GCC 4.6 to compile it


----------



## thuglife (Aug 30, 2013)

giahung said:
			
		

> If I'm not mistaken, the Chromium port required you to build it with GCC 4.8 or Clang.
> So you can't use the base GCC or GCC 4.6 to compile it



GCC 4.6 works fine.


----------



## zlopi (Sep 16, 2013)

cpu82 said:
			
		

> For the time being, I've only seen a similar error in Gentoo and seems that rebuilding it again solves the problem:
> http://chromium.2324630.n4.nabble.com/cros-discuss-Latest-version-Build-Error-undefined-reference-to-webcore-error-td3876.html
> 
> Also, you should provide more information, such as:
> ...




```
9.0-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE-p3 #0: Tue Jun 12 02:52:29 UTC 2012     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


```
gcc46 -v
Using built-in specs.
COLLECT_GCC=gcc46
COLLECT_LTO_WRAPPER=/usr/local/libexec/gcc46/gcc/x86_64-portbld-freebsd9.0/4.6.4/lto-wrapper
Target: x86_64-portbld-freebsd9.0
Configured with: ./../gcc-4.6.4/configure --disable-bootstrap --disable-nls --libdir=/usr/local/lib/gcc46 --libexecdir=/usr/local/libexec/gcc46 --program-suffix=46 --with-as=/usr/local/bin/as --with-gmp=/usr/local --with-gxx-include-dir=/usr/local/lib/gcc46/include/c++/ --with-ld=/usr/local/bin/ld --with-libiconv-prefix=/usr/local --with-pkgversion='FreeBSD Ports Collection' --with-system-zlib --disable-libgcj --enable-languages=c,c++,objc,fortran --prefix=/usr/local --mandir=/usr/local/man --infodir=/usr/local/info/gcc46 --build=x86_64-portbld-freebsd9.0
Thread model: posix
gcc version 4.6.4 (FreeBSD Ports Collection)
```

/etc/make.conf

```
WITHOUT_NOUVEAU=YES
RUBY_DEFAULT_VER=1.9
PERL_VERSION=5.12.5
```


----------



## cpm@ (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm assuming that you have your ports tree updated. 

Add these lines in your /etc/make.conf

```
CC=clang 
CXX=clang++ 
CPP=clang-cpp
```

Also, you need to set 
	
	



```
GCC=off
```
 in the configuration options to compile the port with Clang. Then, try to install www/chromium using Clang instead of GCC46.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 16, 2013)

zlopi said:
			
		

> ```
> 9.0-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE-p3 #0: Tue Jun 12 02:52:29 UTC 2012     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
> ```


Please upgrade to 9.1, FreeBSD 9.0 has been End-of-Life for a while.

Unsupported FreeBSD Releases

[thread=40469]Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions[/thread]


----------

